# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  ###dupa95 Test E, Dbol Kicker###

## dupa95

I'm 39 5'7" currently 192 been lifting for 12 years I only take three week s a year off. My cycle experience: 3 SD cycles One anavar cycle. This is my first Injectable cycle. 
PCT will be 14 days after last shot tamox 1day 1 40 mg
days2-14 40mg
day15-21 20mg
Clomid
day 1 150 mg
days 2-14 100mg
days15-31 50 mg
1000iu vit E I have letro on hand incase of gyno flare up 
*********I also have my whole pct in hand!************
CYCLE : wk. 1-4 40 mg Dbol wk 1-12 Test E 250 x2 a week 500 total 
I will inject sun and wed
Diet 3500 to 5000 cals aday 200 to 250 grams protiene a day A gallon to gallon and a half. *********This time I map out my diet.*********** 
I will post start pics tomorow. Oh and wish me luck on the first poke :7up:

----------


## RANA

Dude, I will be watching. Keep use posted, I am a couple of weeks behind you on my 1st cycle.

----------


## dupa95

> Dude, I will be watching. Keep use posted, I am a couple of weeks behind you on my 1st cycle.


Nice good luck

----------


## RANA

to the top!!!! You like that?

----------


## Big

> to the top!!!! You like that?


he likes it on top  :Smilie:

----------


## dupa95

MMMMMMM do it again

----------


## RANA

To the top

----------


## FREAK

cant wait to hear it dup i'll be runnin the same cycle

----------


## RANA

> cant wait to hear it dup i'll be runnin the same cycle


Copy cat, that is what I will be running

----------


## RANA

Dupa how did your first shot go?

----------


## Lexed

gl dupa excited to see your results

----------


## dupa95

> gl dupa excited to see your results


it wil a cool journey did my 1s injection no prob

----------


## FREAK

glad to hear it bro

----------


## dupa95

> Dupa how did your first shot go?


It was like a watchin a movie no pain at all a little soar now but hey virgin muscle. Ibroke my cherry :7up:  :Nutkick:

----------


## RANA

> It was like a watchin a movie no pain at all a little soar now but hey virgin muscle. Ibroke my cherry


I am glad to hear all went well

----------


## dupa95

It may be to early to tell but I feel that the dbol is less toxic to the system than SD. I am peeing good and clear. I am takin in the sam water that I did on SD. On the SD it tend to be darker in color. ( for the newbies I am not saying in any that the dbol is beter for you I can not look at my liver) I am starting to gain water bloat but That's cool just letin me know I on the right track.

----------


## ecto9

Looking forward to those pix bro...

----------


## RANA

> It may be to early to tell but I feel that the dbol is less toxic to the system than SD. I am peeing good and clear. I am takin in the sam water that I did on SD. On the SD it tend to be darker in color. ( for the newbies I am not saying in any that the dbol is beter for you I can not look at my liver) I am starting to gain water bloat but That's cool just letin me know I on the right track.


Let me know how the bloating go's, is it all over your body or in certain areas

----------


## dupa95

Ok came home today showered then fumbled two injections then got the third. :Evil2:  So i went to the gym and low and beholed It's on WOW. The dbol has kicked in nice. Pumps are good.I did legs and bicepts. Not going hard yet feeling out what i got for added strenth.I allways go through a guilty phase. But it goes as the gains come. so onthe forth day the dbol kicked in  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## FREAK

glad to hear it bro

----------


## RANA

Awesome Dupa!!!

----------


## texasmk4

Dupa let me know how your plex products are going

----------


## Amorphic

pics bro

----------


## RANA

> Naked pics bro


What?

----------


## dupa95

Tomorrow for sure on the pics. Ok I did traps calfs and abs to night. WOW strenth is on the rise for sure. Heart burn has started, bloat is to a minimum. But man you might think I injected while I was 4 wheelin jesus. I wiggled the neddle to much and my aspration sucked. But I did warm the gear and I did masage to injection site. But left side I not to good at injecting, but i will get better I'm sure and I'm sleepin like a baby.

----------


## Amorphic

> What?


 :Chairshot:

----------


## PEWN

> i love little boys please post pics




um.... :Hmmmm:

----------


## dupa95

Ok let's not gay my log up ok i didnot mean it that why i mean aaaaa no gay stuff mkay

----------


## RANA

> Ok let's not gay my log up ok i didnot mean it that why i mean aaaaa no gay stuff mkay


I agree, let's ban Pewn

----------


## dupa95

Ok here are the start pic remember youngsters I am 39. :Chairshot:

----------


## RANA

Dupa you look good, real thick. You look like you should be from Neb. pitching hay. With your built it looks like you will totally bulk up.

----------


## dupa95

> Dupa you look good, real thick. You look like you should be from Neb. pitching hay. With your built it looks like you will totally bulk up.


thanks bro

----------


## FREAK

cant wait to see ya when its over lookin thick bro

----------


## dupa95

> cant wait to see ya when its over lookin thick bro


thanks bro

----------


## ecto9

Looking good for 39 bro.

----------


## dupa95

> Looking good for 39 bro.


thanks

----------


## RBIZZY

lookin good dupa... you should grow real good with that cycle and line of gear. i know i am.

----------


## dupa95

I did shoulders and back to night. My pumps are good strength good. Next week I will start really start to stack some weight on my lifts. I'm up allready but getting use to the new strenth.I am up in weight but I will save that result for sunday. I sure water but hey it keeps me motivated. :7up:  I forgot one thing I will be able to inject my right butt cheek again.the sorness is totaly gone from sundays injection. I really did not want to do quad or delt.

----------


## MMAfanboy

For your cycle of of var you were 190.. now 192.. did you just add too pounds overall or did you also decrease fat percentage prior to this off your var cycle?

----------


## dupa95

Both

----------


## MMAfanboy

Other than the minor lack in sex drive you mentioned, was there any other sides you noticed? Specifically the bad muscle cramps mentioned by other members. I know you do more weight lifting than cardio from reading your posts. I do a mix of both like the other MMA guy said. He mentioned the pump in his lower back was too extreme to do certain training so I wondered if you experienced the same. On a positive note, did you notice a loss in abdominal fat which stayed off like the profile mentions?

----------


## RANA

To the top

----------


## dupa95

Today i did chest and light tricept.I am doing light tricept throught this cycle my bicepts need to catch up to my Tricepts. I injected today as well much better.No blood at all. Back to the work out portion. My shoulders felt like they were guna rip out my skin very nice :7up: . I am bloated a little more but no big deal I like the bloat. I now weigh 197. water I'm sure.

----------


## RANA

> Today i did chest and light tricept.I am doing light tricept throught this cycle my bicepts need to catch up to my Tricepts. I injected today as well much better.No blood at all. Back to the work out portion. My shoulders felt like they were guna rip out my skin very nice. I am bloated a little more but no big deal I like the bloat. I now weigh 197. water I'm sure.


Did you take body measurements prior to starting this cycle?

----------


## dupa95

I did not

----------


## FREAK

keep the info comming dup

----------


## RANA

> I did not


Do it now so you can compare after your cycle

----------


## dupa95

Today I did legs and bicepts. I think I did my best on squats 315x5. I'm real sure I had 2 more but I don't wana push it to hard yet,and I did not have the quitter bars up high enough. Also my squats are belted and to level free weight of course .Bicepts crushed um. I will try to get a hold of a tape measure and get some mesurements. Oh and the injection I did yesterday best yet. It does not fell like someone kicked me with a skiboot on.

----------


## ecto9

I would imagine bloat is from dbol at this stage. Is it just around midsection or over all?

----------


## dupa95

Naw the blaot is every where but mostly abs area. I like tho

----------


## Dave1622

Just drink beer same effect less work

Hey my post count went up by one :P

----------


## Dave1622

Wow man 
No clue why you’re taking DBOL 
You should be Doing cardio and dieting

----------


## Dave1622

"I'm 39 5'7" currently 192 been lifting for 12 years I only take three week s a year off."

You must be doing something wrong

----------


## RANA

> Wow man 
> No clue why youre taking DBOL 
> You should be Doing cardio and dieting


He is doing DBOL as a kicker, it helps when running Test by its self.
Dupa is running a good diet!

----------


## Dave1622

YA I'm sure 12 years at the gym looks like a really good idea

----------


## SmallSucks

Dupa shooting the delts is not bad at all, im half way through the same cycle your running (only 30 mg ED D-BOL ), its going great so far, but i would rotate your injection sites to at least 4...

----------


## Big

> Just drink beer same effect less work
> 
> Hey my post count went up by one :P


You came here asking for advice in your thread and did not like some of the responses. This thread is a log he's keeping, he did not ask for your advice. I know you aren't happy with the way your thread worked out, but it would be best if you let it go. Posts like this aren't helping, and if you continue you will be banned.

----------


## Amorphic

> You came here asking for advice in your thread and did not like some of the responses. This thread is a log he's keeping, he did not ask for your advice. I know you aren't happy with the way your thread worked out, but it would be best if you let it go. Posts like this aren't helping, and if you continue you will be banned.


+1 for the ban. im sick of these arrogant people.

----------


## RANA

> +1 for the ban. im sick of these arrogant people.


After reading some of this guys shit I agree...Ban him!!!

----------


## dupa95

Ok back to MY cycle log. i took mesurments to night. 
arms 14 3/4''
chest 43 ''
quads 24 ''
calfs 15 1/2''
These mesurments were takin cold no pump and no flex. The calf mesurement may be a little more than it should be cuz I worked them to night. I shot quads tonight cuz my left glute is bruised still from my butter finger shot on last wed. I am slowly gettin better though. I worked calfs and abs and traps tonight. My weight is up I will post that on sunday as usual.

----------


## Lexed

dupa keep it comming get some pics up when u can

----------


## RANA

Cool, keep us posted

----------


## dupa95

> dupa keep it comming get some pics up when u can


I will post pics again at the haly way mark

----------


## FREAK

sounds good dup

----------


## IM MACHO

keep the posts comming dupa i following this!!

----------


## dupa95

I am still gaining in the strenth department. I worked shoulders and back. I did military press 165x4. Feeling a little tired latley. My right quad that I in jected is more stiff than sore. I am still try to jam as much food as posible,trust me i am never hungery. If I am not eatin I am drinking water if I am not drinkin water I am poopin.

----------


## FREAK

keep the info coming dup

----------


## RBIZZY

how many rest days are you taking a week dupa? sounds like your progressing nice!

----------


## dupa95

I worked chest and tris to night .My strenth right now in the same or a litttle more when I was on var only. I did a check tonight. I flat bumbell pressed 110x4 and inclined dumbell 100x6. I am asuming when the test E kicks in it should get better. Oh and rbizzy I am taking 2 days off a week so 5 days a week I'm on. It only takes me 4 days to get though my liftin cycle.

----------


## RANA

Keep up the good work Dupa!!

DUPA DA MAN

Oh, I just got half of my order, hopefully I will get the rest soon

----------


## FREAK

how u doin on bloat dup?

----------


## dupa95

> how u doin on bloat dup?


The bloat is very slight. i can comepare to the SD. When i was doin SD i could barely tie my shoes. Not the case here. When I wake in the morning and I am all purged out. i look pretty ripped for a guy on cycle. I can see 3 of my 6 pack so I would say at this point my gains a very lean. thank you for all support guys It keep my going and to work harded and stay on diet. :7up:  :Gotrice:

----------


## Amorphic

> The bloat is very slight. i can comepare to the SD. When i was doin SD i could barely tie my shoes. Not the case here. When I wake in the morning and I am all purged out. i look pretty ripped for a guy on cycle. I can see 3 of my 6 pack so I would say at this point my gains a very lean. thank you for all support guys It keep my going and to work harded and stay on diet.


awesome bro, glad the cycle is going well for you.

----------


## RANA

> The bloat is very slight. i can comepare to the SD. When i was doin SD i could barely tie my shoes. Not the case here. When I wake in the morning and I am all purged out. i look pretty ripped for a guy on cycle. I can see 3 of my 6 pack so I would say at this point my gains a very lean. thank you for all support guys It keep my going and to work harded and stay on diet.


I am glad to see it working for you, I was worried becuase you're so old. J/K 
I am still wating for my other half of my stuff so I can catch up to you.

----------


## ecto9

Also following this log and good luck to you on this cycle. I hope to start my first test cycle next 3mo. or so...

----------


## Lexed

hows the strength gains so far

----------


## dupa95

> hows the strength gains so far


My strenth right now in the same or a litttle more when I was on var only.

----------


## dupa95

So today was weigh in day I now weigh 198 so up 1 more pound I think. I injected to day left quad. I also did legs and bicepts all is going just fine right now. Left leg will probaly be a little stiff tomorrow i bet.

----------


## FREAK

are your injections gettin easier for ya?

----------


## FREAK

are your injections gettin easier for ya?

----------


## dupa95

> are your injections gettin easier for ya?


Ya they are, in the same breath i am gettin better at doing it.

----------


## dupa95

Ok did the ole calves abs and traps. Strength is a little better to day. My weight is the same I think i am guna up the eatin and just a little dirtier.

----------


## RANA

Good to hear, keep us updated. The rest of my stuff will be here next week

----------


## dupa95

> Good to hear, keep us updated. The rest of my stuff will be here next week


SWEET :7up:

----------


## RANA

> SWEET


Hell yes!!!

----------


## dupa95

I injected today.I worked delts and back tonight. I think my weight is up I will weigh in on sunday. I also counted cals and protien so you will get an idea of how I am eating.
243 protien
3000 cals
These totals are higher cuz I did not add in dinner. I am guna up my carbs for sure. Oh also I was eatin lunch to day at work and out of no where I got WOOD. So I think maybe the Test E might be kickin in. :Dancing Banana:

----------


## ecto9

So it's been about 18 days now. Keep up the good work. Are you feeling anything yet as far as sense of well being?

----------


## FREAK

sounds like the test could be kickin, awesome dup

----------


## RANA

> I injected today.I worked delts and back tonight. I think my weight is up I will weigh in on sunday. I also counted cals and protien so you will get an idea of how I am eating.
> 243 protien
> 3000 cals
> These totals are higher cuz I did not add in dinner. I am guna up my carbs for sure. Oh also I was eatin lunch to day at work and out of no where I got WOOD. So I think maybe the Test E might be kickin in.


DSM will be happy to hear. 

Sounds good, does that mean you where NOT thinking about some chick and then BAMN there it is?

----------


## dupa95

> So it's been about 18 days now. Keep up the good work. Are you feeling anything yet as far as sense of well being?


Ya when the dbol kicked in the well being was right there.

----------


## dupa95

Ok my weight is up I will let you all know sunday. The aggression I felt in the gym to night was off the charts nothing like I have ever felt. I am at the same level of lifts that I was on the var. Just for an exsample i did incline bench 225x4 I had 2 more for sure. But I stoped I will do more next round. I want my tendons to catch up with the muscle growth. I do not want an injury at this point. I would say strenth is still going up. My libido is crazy. Also a guy asked me if I was get ready for a competiton. :AaGreen22: . That really was an ego booster for me.

----------


## dupa95

Ok orals make a good kicker but they are a waste of money. Then test E HAS kicked in wow. I have found this new strenth that I thought I would never have. 
I did squats 335x4 had more no prob I will do more next time. Leg press 950 x3 all the whey down. Oh and my squats are belted free weight just below level. I am a walkin bonner at this point. I weigh in at 201. so that makes 9 pounds nice. My goal was ten pounds in the first 4 weeks. My secongoal is 15 more at the end to give me 25 total pounds. 
I injected today left glute ya its guna hurt I just have probs stretchin around for the left. I was a little more steady. Well thats all for now.

----------


## RANA

> *Ok orals make a good kicker but they are a waste of money.* Then test E HAS kicked in wow. I have found this new strenth that I thought I would never have. 
> I did squats 335x4 had more no prob I will do more next time. Leg press 950 x3 all the whey down. Oh and my squats are belted free weight just below level. I am a walkin bonner at this point. I weigh in at 201. so that makes 9 pounds nice. My goal was ten pounds in the first 4 weeks. My secongoal is 15 more at the end to give me 25 total pounds. 
> I injected today left glute ya its guna hurt I just have probs stretchin around for the left. I was a little more steady. Well thats all for now.


Really? I would assume if you only ran Test E by it self you would not see any results until about the 4 or 6 week.
Glad to hear about your boner...
Damn 9 lbs, that is awesome, so if you gain 25 lbs. how much do you think you will retain?

----------


## dupa95

Today did calfs abs and traps. I push hard as I could I got a little head cold but nothing I can't handle. I always man up and go to the gym no matter what. My injection from yesterday not as sore as I thought it gets easy as you go .

----------


## hobbs9963

You're making good progress for an old man. Just kiddin man, i'm 39 also. Dbol and test did me the same way with the bloating. I actually lost weight and got stronger. Keep up the good work man. You look thicker than the 195.

----------


## dupa95

First thank you hobbs you guys keep me motivated. I worked shoulders and back to night. I had lower back muscle pumps all day. That was the beginning of the wildest pumps I have ever had. I got out of the gym and 1/2 an hour a go and my shoulders and back are still totaly jacked. I have never felt any thing like that wow. i have a slight head cold but no real sides yet all is on course. I also injected today so till later. I am going to eat now.

----------


## dupa95

:AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22: Tonight I did chest and light tri's. I got the 110 DB x 6 flat bench. Wholey crap. Also I never had veins popin out my chest before that's new. I also noticed tonight I am startin to get those looks from people. You guys know what I 'm talkin about those wholy shit looks. I am in the up stairs part of the gym and getting looks from people on the botton floor .I must be starting to grow. :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ecto9

Ha Ha! What are ya gonna tell those ppl that ask you what your running? lol.

----------


## FREAK

good to hear dup keep the info coming

----------


## PEWN

> Tonight I did chest and light tri's. I got the 110 DB x 6 flat bench. Wholey crap. Also I never had veins popin out my chest before that's new. I also noticed tonight I am startin to get those looks from people. You guys know what I 'm talkin about those wholy shit looks. I am in the up stairs part of the gym and getting looks from people on the botton floor .I must be starting to grow.




or you could just becoming one of those guys that thinks every one is looking at them.... jk.... 

what are you stats now..

----------


## dupa95

Ah sunday is weigh in day, and I am up in weight I am very pleased with my first 4 weeks. Oh and thanks bro for the encouragmaent.

----------


## vincor

I am glad to hear you are growing. lol.... I will start to grow in about a month when my supps arrive. Keep to progress coming.

----------


## Salient

> Tonight I did chest and light tri's. I got the 110 DB x 6 flat bench. Wholey crap. Also I never had veins popin out my chest before that's new. I also noticed tonight I am startin to get those looks from people. You guys know what I 'm talkin about those wholy shit looks. I am in the up stairs part of the gym and getting looks from people on the botton floor .I must be starting to grow.



Roughtly what could you do before you started the cycle? Good to see you are progessing nicely I just began a pretty similar cycle a little less than a week ago and your thread pumps me up! wooo i wish i was at week 4 haha

----------


## dupa95

On a good week I mean perfect training wise I could get 110X2 tops.

----------


## hobbs9963

> Tonight I did chest and light tri's. I got the 110 DB x 6 flat bench. Wholey crap. Also I never had veins popin out my chest before that's new. I also noticed tonight I am startin to get those looks from people. You guys know what I 'm talkin about those wholy shit looks. I am in the up stairs part of the gym and getting looks from people on the botton floor .I must be starting to grow.


Don't ya f##### love it? Keep up the good work man.

----------


## dupa95

Thanks bro. To night a little tired so I did not push to hard. I matched most of my lifts from last week. I did legs and bicepts. Nice pumps. Tomorrow will be the last day of the dbol . Just injecting twice a week for 8 more weeks :7up: . I almost look forward to the injections. I don't know if that is normal. Oh and I will post my weight on sunday.

----------


## hobbs9963

Are you going to post some pics in the next 2-3 weeks? Looking forward to the injection is normal. I always look forward to mine and their eod right now.

----------


## dupa95

I will be postin more pics at the half way mark. 2 more weeks

----------


## ecto9

Good going dupa. Always like to see the progress along the way. Keep it up!

----------


## dupa95

:Bbintheclub: Ok today did calfs and traps. I injected today as well. I weighed in today 204 WOW that makes 12 pounds! I exceeded my goal of 10 pounds during the dbol faze. So right now I am 2 pound up on my next goal wich will be 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks,20 would be sweeter but I have to work hard rest right and eat eat eat eat eat. Like I said aswell I will have new pics and measurements in two more weeks. :Bbintheclub:

----------


## RANA

> Ok today did calfs and traps. I injected today as well. I weighed in today 204 WOW that makes 12 pounds! I exceeded my goal of 10 pounds during the dbol faze. So right now I am 2 pound up on my next goal wich will be 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks,20 would be sweeter but I have to work hard rest right and eat eat eat eat eat. Like I said aswell I will have new pics and measurements in two more weeks.


Congrats, I can't wait to see the results

----------


## RANA

Guess who's shit just came in? That's right ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dupa95

Today I worked back and shoulders. I felt a pain i my left shoulder. I must be careful my muscles are growing rapidly and my tendons are slow to catch up. Also My breathing was a little difficult, but not real bad. I think it might be the 40 gm protien shake I had before I worked out. Also I was A little tired aswell. I still put that all aside and rocked the dumbells 80'sx12 milititary press.

----------


## ecto9

Right on Dup. I enjoy reading your progress especially looking forward to those new pics and after your done pics. Hope all is going well. I'm right behind you soon I'll be starting my first real test cycle too, looking forward!

----------


## dupa95

Thanks bro good luck with yours

----------


## roidboyjnr

Hey dup,
mate it sounds like you have the right for you going on there with some awsome results.

im looking forward to doing almost the same but i will limit my test at 500mg being my first course in a few years.
any how good luck and keep posting

----------


## dupa95

thanks bro

----------


## FREAK

nice work dup glad to hear your progressing cant wait for the pics

----------


## dupa95

thank bro

----------


## legobricks

Wow Dupa congrats on all the lifts! I as well can't wait to see pics half way thru! And I hear ya on throwing up heavy weight with people lookin at ya or saying something. You know your doing things right when that happens!

----------


## MoneyMike315

> "I'm 39 5'7" currently 192 been lifting for 12 years I only take three week s a year off."
> 
> You must be doing something wrong


Whata D!CK. I just went and checked some of his post. His pics,,, NOT IMPRESSED at all. Prolly should shave the rug off of his body anyway b4 he post. Anyway, Dupa I haven`t been adding to your log but have been following. Looking good. Sounds like youre doin great. Can we getta sneak peak or wait for the picks at the end? G`Luck

----------


## dupa95

> Whata D!CK. I just went and checked some of his post. His pics,,, NOT IMPRESSED at all. Prolly should shave the rug off of his body anyway b4 he post. Anyway, Dupa I haven`t been adding to your log but have been following. Looking good. Sounds like youre doin great. Can we getta sneak peak or wait for the picks at the end? G`Luck


One more week and i will post pics.

----------


## dupa95

Ok to night I injected. I worked chest and light tris. I did 5x225 incline bench got one more tonight. I did 245x6 no spot flat bench and 275x1 flat bench holy $hit :AaGreen22: . Ok now for the real stuff. My sleep is not as good as it was. I am getin night sweats, and my body hair is growing faster.

----------


## hobbs9963

Good work bro. You'll have 3 plates on that bench before long. Keep it up man.

----------


## dupa95

> Good work bro. You'll have 3 plates on that bench before long. Keep it up man.


thanks hobbs I will.

----------


## dupa95

Ok to night I did legs and bicept. Somde jacka$$ was doing up right rows in our only squat rack. With 10 lbs on each side of the bar wwwooooo. He said he has two sets to go and then 4 more of anther pencil neck excersize. So I did 12 sets of leg press work up to 950x4 then down nice pump. I just killed bicept to night. Still trying to jam as much food down my neck as posible.

----------


## dupa95

I worked worked calfs abs and traps. Nice work out to night. Oh and I have grown took a mesurement before the gym. I have grown. I will post new mesusments next week. I will also post new weight on sunday.

----------


## RANA

> I worked worked calfs abs and traps. Nice work out to night. Oh and I have grown took a mesurement before the gym. I have grown. I will post new mesusments next week. I will also post new weight on sunday.


I can't wait, I am glad to hear you have grown...

----------


## dupa95

thanks bro

----------


## RANA

Seriously, I can't wait to see. I am so excited for you.
Are you using a 23 gauge needle for your glutes?

----------


## dupa95

ya 23 for glute 1 1/2 " and 21 1" for quads. lion got the best darts

----------


## RANA

> ya 23 for glute 1 1/2 " and 21 1" for quads. lion got the best darts


Great thing about my state is that I can by them at the Supermarket

----------


## naturalsux

> ya 23 for glute 1 1/2 " and 21 1" for quads. lion got the best darts


dam 21 for quads. you should try some 25g.

----------


## ecto9

I was just gonna say. How's that oil flowing thru 23's. Would 25's be less painful?

----------


## Amorphic

most people i hear that use 23s in glutes dont have problems. i would use 25s for delts and quads though

----------


## RANA

21 for quads, that has to hurt.
Did you change needles after drawing it from the vial or do you stick with the same needle?

----------


## dupa95

No I draw with 18gauge then change and shoot

----------


## Ostrich

Nice work Dupa. Very impressed!

----------


## dupa95

thanks

----------


## Gears

21g?! masochist. ^

----------


## dupa95

Ok to day worked shoulders and back. I backed off a little my left shoulder was buggin me a little still. I still maned up and kick ass. I worked hard at squeesing and pinchin the muscles. now for the number stuff I weighed in to day at 206 that makes 14 pounds total so far :7up: .I also took my blood presser 139 0ver 73. The extra carbs are working for me NICE :Welcome:

----------


## Thug Nasty

Subscribed. I'm planning on running this same cycle, but I'm quite a bit younger than you. Your results seem awesome so far. Looking forward to pics.

----------


## dupa95

Ok i did chest and tricept. I did 225x10 flat bench no spot I think that my best so far. So that means I am getting stronger. My injection I did yesterday total painless. No pain at all today or stiffness. left shoulder a little sore still but bareable.

----------


## dupa95

Ok I just got done injecting my favarite part of the week. This is my night off from the gym. Last night I did not up date. I was very tired. I worked legs and bicepts last night. I really had to dig deep to find it last night but I maned up to the challnge. I had two freinds walk by the leg press and say you want me to sit on that for ya. So I still had it. I'm guna down load some new music to keep me motivatied but the bottom line I will have to motive me. I good but I need to matain my intensity for 10 more weeks. 6 on and 4 pct

----------


## RANA

> Ok I just got done injecting my favarite part of the week. This is my night off from the gym. Last night I did not up date. I was very tired. I worked legs and bicepts last night. I really had to dig deep to find it last night but I maned up to the challnge. I had two freinds walk by the leg press and say you want me to sit on that for ya. So I still had it. I'm *guna down load some new music* to keep me motivatied but the bottom line I will have to motive me. I good but I need to matain my intensity for 10 more weeks. 6 on and 4 pct


Sounds awesome, do forget to download "The best of Wham"

----------


## dupa95

lol barry manaloe live

----------


## RANA

Pins are in today so I will be starting Sunday. I will take measurements either Sat or Sun.

Barry is the man

----------


## dupa95

NICE ! good luck bro. Ok tonight I worked calfe abs traps. I am still getting stronger I srugged the 120 for 8 tonight. Nothing big happenin, should have more weight by sunday.

----------


## dupa95

So here are my mesurment updates 

start arms 14 3/4'' Now15 1/2" + 3/4

start chest 43 '' Now 45'' +2
start quads 24 '' Now 25'' + 1
start calfs 15 1/2'' Now 16'' +1/2
These mesurments were taking cold NO pump No flex same as before. So at the half way mark I am still geting stronger more and more. I am jammin as much food as I can. No signs of gyno no acne. I just love this  :7up: . I will update pics monday morning.

----------


## FREAK

sound s good dup

----------


## RANA

Awesome, I am happy to hear about your results. I start mine tomorrow morning

----------


## ecto9

Keep it going dup. Looking forward to those pics. Good luck man!

----------


## dupa95

Ok here are the new pics. I do not think the pics show any changes but the mesurments do.

----------


## RANA

Looking thick Dupa, do me a favor NEVER wear your underwear like that again...LOL

----------


## Lexed

> Looking thick Dupa, do me a favor NEVER wear your underwear like that again...LOL


 :Nutkick:

----------


## dupa95

Ya you know you want some!
Ok so i am changin up my work out plan. 
chest & shoulders
tri's & traps & abs
back & bicept
legs & calfs
I did not gain any weight this week and I am not real happy about this. I am guna try and up my carbs some more. But I got to tell ya I a never hungery

----------


## FREAK

lookin thick dup

----------


## dupa95

thanks bros

----------


## yamaha145

impressive. glad your getting bad ass results.
keep up the hard work!

----------


## RANA

Keep it up DUPA

----------


## dupa95

I injected left quad before I hit the gym. legs and bicepts ya that will spead the oil. I am guna start stackin on more weight to my lifts next week ready for sure. Got stomach cramps from a real hard leg work out to day other than that things is going ok.

----------


## steel113

hey i started pretty much the same cycle about 4 days ago. after reading your post i should start feeling the kick soon. but i was wondering if you split your d-bol into two serving per day or do you take them all at once before a workout

----------


## thetank

lookin thick man youve made some gains..but how the hell are you measuring your arms? hanging relaxed? there is no way you have 15 inch arms. unless you are 4 ft tall.
anyway keep it up bro,
peace
tank

----------


## dupa95

> lookin thick man youve made some gains..but how the hell are you measuring your arms? hanging relaxed? there is no way you have 15 inch arms. unless you are 4 ft tall.
> anyway keep it up bro,
> peace
> tank


Hanging and relaxed. First thing in the morning as soon as I get out of bed. No pump No flex.

----------


## RANA

> hey i started pretty much the same cycle about 4 days ago. after reading your post i should start feeling the kick soon. but i was wondering if you split your d-bol into two serving per day or do you take them all at once before a workout


Split them throughout the day, mine are in 10mg so I take one every 5 hours, if yours are 20mg take one every 12 hours

----------


## dupa95

> hey i started pretty much the same cycle about 4 days ago. after reading your post i should start feeling the kick soon. but i was wondering if you split your d-bol into two serving per day or do you take them all at once before a workout


split into four doses a day.

----------


## thetank

> Hanging and relaxed. First thing in the morning as soon as I get out of bed. No pump No flex.


ahhh ok...well that makes more sense.

----------


## steel113

hey thank alot for the help and keep up the good work. I'll be post some info on my cycle once i get a little further into it.

----------


## dupa95

thanks bro

----------


## RANA

Whats the word Dupa?

----------


## dupa95

Well the word is this. I worked chest and shoulders my new change in work outs. I also am eatin more carbs. I could never be a fat person. I do not like over eating but I belive that is what is going to take. Tonight I did DB flat presses 110 x 8 and incline 100x8. So I will be bumping my weights up The added carbs and bigger weights will be key I belive. Time to man up to the challenge.

----------


## Ostrich

Go Big or Go home!

----------


## dupa95

Ok did traps tris and abs. I am still stacking on more weight. I did 225x4 close grip bench no spot. I will weigh in on sunday.

----------


## dupa95

> Go Big or Go home!


thanks bro will do

----------


## dupa95

So today as usual I injected. I worked back and bicept. I am stakin on more weight to my lifts not alot but enough to say bye by to my start weights. So still getin even stronger. Also good new I gain a pound this week so the extra eating payed off. I now weigh 207.NICE :7up:

----------


## yamaha145

> So today as usual I injected. I worked back and bicept. I am stakin on more weight to my lifts not alot but enough to say bye by to my start weights. So still getin even stronger. Also good new I gain a pound this week so the extra eating payed off. I now weigh 207.NICE


good the hear your still getting gains and kicking ass!
keep up the intensitity!

----------


## dupa95

> good the hear your still getting gains and kicking ass!
> keep up the intensitity!


Thanks bro I will

----------


## dupa95

Today I did legs and calfs. Still getting stronger feel good. Hope to gain more weight by the end of the week.

----------


## texasmk4

Dupa, for a 39 yrs old you looking good bro... keep up the good work..

----------


## ecto9

Keep it up Dupa. So you're at the halfway mark huh...

----------


## dupa95

yes I am will do

----------


## rain88

Any updates?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dupa95

No more pics till the end of cycle

----------


## *El Diablo*

Nice underwear pant Dupa. Looking good mate.

----------


## rain88

Waiting for pics, im gonna be starting a test e only first cycle for 12 weeks  :Big Grin: . Mind asking what would i need for PCT?

----------


## yamaha145

> Waiting for pics, im gonna be starting a test e only first cycle for 12 weeks . Mind asking what would i need for PCT?


check out the PCT forums.
make sure u get all your PCT up to pair before you even start your cycle

----------


## dupa95

> Waiting for pics, im gonna be starting a test e only first cycle for 12 weeks . Mind asking what would i need for PCT?


My pct is on the first page.

----------


## dupa95

> check out the PCT forums.
> make sure u get all your PCT up to pair before you even start your cycle


agreed

----------


## dupa95

I just got done injecting. Tonight I worked chest and shoulders. i inclined benched 245x2 :7up: .Also I over head pressed 175 x6 :7up: .Like I said I am getting stronger. Ok I am going to eat now.

----------


## RANA

> I just got done injecting. Tonight I worked chest and shoulders. i inclined benched 245x2.Also I over head pressed 175 x6.Like I said I am getting stronger. Ok I am going to eat now.


What happened to Thursday night injections?

----------


## dupa95

i do wed sun pokes

----------


## dupa95

tri's traps and abs. Another good work out. I have a slight head cold. Also my elboew have been hurting. The tendons that surownd them,so my arms are growing. My tendons have not caught up yet. I have a little acne a little here a little there no big deal. All in all doing well and luving the extra test.

----------


## dupa95

Yup I got a head cold for sure. I worked back and bicepts. Not bad for a old guy. i am guna take saturday and sunday off. Then get right back to it. Four weeks to go.

----------


## steel113

keep kicking ass, it will be worth it at the end... they would be able to call you an old man any more...lol j/k bro keep it up. looking forward to seeing the pics at the end. i'm on week 3 of the same cycle.

----------


## dupa95

thank and keep on keeping on bro

----------


## dupa95

So the two days off were good,but I really wanted to to the gym. I weighed in at 208 NICE 4 pounds to go. I got 6 weeks till pct so I should make the 20 pound mark. To night I squated 355x2 free weight belted just beyond parallel. So far this cycle has been great but all will tell after PCT.

----------


## RANA

> So the two days off were good,but I really wanted to to the gym. I weighed in at 208 NICE 4 pounds to go. I got 6 weeks till pct so I should make the 20 pound mark. To night I squated 355x2 free weight belted just beyond parallel. So far this cycle has been great but all will tell after PCT.


Nice, I am happy for you. Good job on the squats!

----------


## dupa95

Ok tonight I worked chest and shoulders. Holy steroids I benched 285 x 1 belted all the way down and up no help. I am very happy. Things are getting better by the day.

----------


## dupa95

Ok today I did tri's and traps good work out nothing real big to report.

----------


## dupa95

Back and bicepts to night good work out. really starting to look larger I luv this stuffff :7up:  :7up:

----------


## ecto9

Keep it up bro. 8wks in and it's going full steam ahead huh?! What do you think of your gear? Would you run it again or try something different next time?

----------


## dupa95

> Keep it up bro. 8wks in and it's going full steam ahead huh?! What do you think of your gear? Would you run it again or try something different next time?


I would probably run dbol test E Deca 
something like this
dbol 50 mg 1-4
Test E 500 1-12
deca 200 4-12

----------


## dupa95

I worked legs and calfs wow I leg pressed 950x6. That is all the way down just before my hips come up. calfs are gettin stronger. I have not gained any more weight but I think this added strenth may do it.

----------


## dupa95

I worked chest and shoulders. I inclined DB 110x4 I flat DB 120x3. Strenght is still coming. No weight gain but I sure I will put on 3 to 4 more pounds before this is over.

----------


## Obro

Subscribed........Ima followin'.

----------


## dupa95

thanks

----------


## dupa95

210 lbs today I made it. Any weight beyond this is a bonus. I worked tris traps and abs. I am very happy. whoot :Bbintheclub:

----------


## RANA

Congrats for you brother, keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dupa95

I just got done shootin. Tonights work out was back and bicepts. N othing real bir to report just real happy about the quality muscle I have gained.

----------


## ecto9

That's great bro, keep up the good work...

----------


## dupa95

i will thanks

----------


## dupa95

I did legs and calfs tonight. I did 950x10 leg press. Squat 365x2 holy phuck. I love steroids and all the hard work I have put in so far.

----------


## yamaha145

> I did legs and calfs tonight. I did 950x10 leg press. Squat 365x2 holy phuck. I love steroids and all the hard work I have put in so far.


the mans a beast!

----------


## dupa95

> the mans a beast!


Not yet but 20 more lbs yup

----------


## Garnelek

20 lbs is really good!I wanna cycle too...

----------


## dupa95

Ok tonight did chest and shoulder no big deal tonight. My joints were a little sore. I sure I was a little tired for last night big leg work out.

----------


## dupa95

This morning I did tris and trap nice work out after takin yesterday off. Still wokin hard hopin to get max gains.

----------


## dupa95

Tonight I worked back and bicepts. Nice pump real good work out. I notice that my voice has deepened. I have not mentioned it. But last night two pepole commented that my voice is deeper. I said o it will pass.

----------


## ecto9

Noticing any extra facial hair? That's cool. I have kind of a high voice,lol. Looking forward to seeing bloat in my face to fill in the wrinkels too, LOL!

----------


## dupa95

Ok just got done stickin. I worked legs and calf tonight. I squated 375x2 tonight WHOOT. I allways squat belted free weight just beyond paralle. (spelling). So if ya need to know there you go. I never bullshit about my lifts. So still getting stronger. I also hope to gain more weight this week.

----------


## RANA

> Tonight I worked back and bicepts. Nice pump real good work out. I notice that my voice has deepened. I have not mentioned it. But last night two pepole commented that my voice is deeper. I said o it will pass.


Just tell them you went to a Wham concert and you were screaming/singing all night... LOL
I am glad to see your gains are coming along nice

----------


## dupa95

Thanks bro

----------


## dupa95

Tonight I work chest and shoulders. I had to really reach for it tonight. My leg work out from last night made me tired I'm sure.

----------


## dupa95

Tonight I worked tris traps and abs. When this old man is close grip bench 225x6 things are real good.

----------


## dupa95

Today I worked back and bicept great workout to day I just killed bicepts. Bicepts are one of the areas I lack in still. But my traps have sprouted nicely and so have my calfs 2 out of three ain't bad. One thing that happen at the gym that was a great ego booster. I met an old friend I hung out with in junior high in the gym today. I have not seen him in 24ish years. He was shocked at the size I had become.

----------


## RANA

That is so awesome Dupa, keep up the good work. Nice EGO boost!!!

----------


## dupa95

Ok to night did light legs and calfs. Blood presser is up. Great pump I did pyramid on all sets. No weight gain at all holding at 210.

----------


## WiBballer

Just read the whole thread, keep it up! I hope to acheive similar gains before turning 40 at the end of May.

----------


## dupa95

You will stay focus and train and eat

----------


## Amorphic

how many weeks left in your cycle dupa?

----------


## dupa95

one week of injecting 2 week wait then pct.

----------


## dupa95

Ok to night chest and shoulders went a little light. Feel a little late test flu kickin up. No real biggie. All is well I going to poke now.

----------


## dupa95

another great work out. Back and bicepts. I am hopeing lion gets some nolvadex in soon. I may run short seeing that I had to run a low dose to ward of a mild gyno case. I also think I am going to pick up some liquid viagra just in case.

----------


## hobbs9963

Dupa, good work bro. I just got back online. You're a beast.

----------


## ecto9

Hey bro looking forward to those final progress pics. Keep up the hard work!

----------


## intensityfreak

yea man cant wait to see your end pictures man. oh but this time dont up tuck your penis.lol. no homo. lol

----------


## dupa95

thanks guys I am planing some reg shots like i did before. Then some glam shot all pumped up as well

----------


## hobbs9963

Put 4 plates on each side of the bp dupa. Try it bro. You might surprise yourself.

----------


## dupa95

So I worked chest and shoulders. Nice work out. Also I will have new mesurments by the week end. I weighed in I pissed out 4 pounds down to 206. I had to run a little nolva to combat some minor gyno. Also I did my last shot on sunday. so two weeks to pct.

----------


## Amorphic

get ready to eat eat eat. pct is going to be tough man, good luck with it.

----------


## dupa95

> get ready to eat eat eat. pct is going to be tough man, good luck with it.


why do you say pct guna be tuff???????

----------


## dupa95

Ok did back and bi cept tp night another great work out. I think I gained another pound I will keep ya posted.

----------


## RANA

Great to hear about your gains keep up the good work.

----------


## dupa95

thanks bro

----------


## dupa95

Ok today i did legs and calfs. NICE workout I gave it a try i squated 405x1 belted wide stance just past level. The other news is I went to buy a new sport coat for my buddys wedding. I went fro a 40 to a 44 holy crap!

----------


## ecto9

Hey bro. Glad to hear about your progress so far. When do you start your pct?

----------


## dupa95

> Hey bro. Glad to hear about your progress so far. When do you start your pct?


next sunday

----------


## rain88

Hey bro, any before and after pics? Been checkin back frequently waiting for pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

agreed^^^ i would like to see before and after pics

----------


## dupa95

Another good work out. Tris trap and abs still strong pct star sunday.

----------


## dupa95

Worked back and Bicepts. Still real strong. Got a great compliment from the girl that cleans my teeth. She goes to my gym havn't seen her all winter. She is 15 years younger than me. She came over to taalk to me and she said wow you got huge. I said thanks. I told her that I ate like a pig and trained real hard. It is real nice hearing that from a young girl.

----------


## dupa95

I woke up today I was sore from yesterdays work out first time in 14 weeks. Worked legsand calfs still strong.

----------


## welshmaster

> Worked back and Bicepts. Still real strong. Got a great compliment from the girl that cleans my teeth. She goes to my gym havn't seen her all winter. She is 15 years younger than me. She came over to taalk to me and she said wow you got huge. I said thanks. I told her that I ate like a pig and trained real hard. It is real nice hearing that from a young girl.


Get in  :7up:

----------


## RANA

So glad to hear that your getting hit on by chicks and great job on your gains.

----------


## dupa95

I started PCT yesterday we will see how it goes.

----------


## ecto9

Great to hear it bro. Lets see those final pics of 12wks of hard work, ehh?

Hope all goes well w pct and gains kept too!

----------


## RANA

> I started PCT yesterday we will see how it goes.


What is this PCT everyone talks about? J/K...
Sounds great!!!! Keep it up brother, eat, eat, eat, etc...

----------


## dupa95

Ok I give what my pct workout looks like
chest and shoulders

Incline bench 3 sets 8,6,4
flat bench 3 sets 8,6,4
peck deck 3 sets 8,6,4
cable flys 3 sets 8,6,4

Military press 3 sets 8,6,4
DB front raises 3 sets 8,6,4,
Behind the back chain saws 3 sets 8,6,4
Reverse cable flys 3 sets 8,6,4
Redverse peckdeck flys 3 sets 8,6,4 My regular on cycle work out would be 5 to 6 exercises 4 sets 8s and 10s per bodypart . So far so good the acne has really picked up.

----------


## RANA

Did you have any acne during your cycle?

----------


## dupa95

> Did you have any acne during your cycle?


Not during but now on my chest and back and head.

----------


## dupa95

Ok to day did tris traps and abs. This is my third day of PCT no real sides yet. No depresion, Or ill feeling. My libido is gone for sure man that was fun.

----------


## jeffefrijoles

Pics... pics.... pics.... pics.....  :Smilie:

----------


## RANA

Sorry to hear about the libido, try Myogenx...that worked for me a couple of years ago to bring it back up.
Quick question, were you bloated at all with Test E?

----------


## dupa95

thank for the suggestion. Today did legs and calfs real strong still. Bounus no depression either.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

pics? =)

----------


## dupa95

Quick update not only are my nuts plumpin up. My libido is back Nice. three weeks of pct to go.

----------


## RANA

> Quick update not only are my nuts plumpin up. My libido is back Nice. three weeks of pct to go.


 :Aapostpics: 
J/K...LOL
Glad to hear!

----------


## RANA

I forgot to ask, are you going to give us an update on your measurements?

----------


## dupa95

> I forgot to ask, are you going to give us an update on your measurements?


I did My mesure ments did not change from half time. I made all my gains in the first half of my cycle.

----------


## 92whitelx

sounds good man, diff post some pics

----------


## Merc..

GREAT job Dupa ...

Yea keep us posted on your pct progress.... Great log ......


Merc.

----------


## 200byjune

no pics?

----------


## dupa95

To day did cheast and shoulders. Kinda struggled a bit, but got through. I put up the 120x2 so strenth is still real good. And I said I will have pic as soon as I can.

----------


## dupa95

I worked tris and traps and abs. I am still holding 15 pounds that I gained, and this is the second week of pct. Oh I all most forgot I woke up with morning wood.Not a piss bat either Pct is going very well!!!!!

----------


## dupa95

I worked legs and calfs to night. My joints were letting me know I will be 40 soon.

----------


## dupa95

I worked chest and shoulders. Not bad at all. But the gear has worn off. Cuz my stregnth has dropped slightly.

----------


## FREAK

any new pics dup?

----------


## dupa95

O k by popular demand I took pic today please give me a chance to post them. My strenth is real good to day. I worked tris trap and abs.

----------


## dupa95

ok here is one pic

----------


## dupa95

another

----------


## RANA

DAMN DUPA, looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dupa95

this is what i started with

----------


## dupa95

another

----------


## dupa95

> DAMN DUPA, looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks bro one week of pct to go

----------


## dupa95

Oh also keep in mind I will be turning 40 next month

----------


## ecto9

You deff look a lot thicker dup, I see that bloat lol. Keep up the great work bro...

----------


## dupa95

> You deff look a lot thicker dup, I see that bloat lol. Keep up the great work bro...


thanks bro

----------


## dupa95

I worked back and bicepts to day. Still real strong. Also I forgot to post I went clothes shoping for vegas. I am now a size LARGE, No more mr medium. Xtralarge next year.

----------


## dupa95

Worked legs and traps wow strength is still great squated 405X1 :7up:

----------


## Amorphic

> Worked legs and traps wow strength is still great squated 405X1


badass!

----------


## dupa95

> badass!


thanks bro!

----------


## dupa95

I worked chest and shoulders. Man still great strength. I am really gald I went to a power liftin routine. It has really helped me keep my gains still holdin 15 pounds. I flat benched 2x275. So I am really sold on injectable steroids .

----------


## dupa95

To day was my last day of pct. Ok I gained 15 pounds after all was said and done NICE. I can not wait to do it a gain.

----------


## RANA

I am glad to hear, you had some awsome gains.

----------

